# Suggestions for laptop speakers



## Terabyte (Apr 29, 2012)

Budget 1000 bucks.
Just need something better than the existing inbuilt laptop speakers.
Thanks!

Edit : I am ready to up my budget upto 2k if they are worth it.


----------



## Minion (Apr 29, 2012)

Get these 
X-mini v1.1 Speakers
See this
Buy X-mini v1.1 Speakers at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## Terabyte (Apr 30, 2012)

^Ok thanks.
One more query, are these worth -> Xmini X-mini Max II


----------



## Minion (May 2, 2012)

I don't have any idea x-mini max 2 but personally listen to x-mini speakers they are very loud for their size.


----------



## 5fusion (May 2, 2012)

Minion said:


> Get these
> X-mini v1.1 Speakers
> See this
> Buy X-mini v1.1 Speakers at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


  +1 for it. in your budget too.


one more option cud be this-- Portable mini rechargable speakers IR6 Price India, Portable mini rechargable speakers IR6 Review, iRock Accessories India - Infibeam.com
using it. its nice, loud for its size. it would be good if you can get a shop where u can get a demo of these.


----------

